# University questions



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi All 

I'm currently researching about my undergraduate degree options and have some questions in mind. Please have a look at them below. I'd be very grateful if anyone can give me some good insight into them. Thanks in advance!

A) Does it matter where I go to for my uni edu? Such as doing my studies in the UAE as compared to the UK or Australia? (In terms of quality education, job placement and overall experience i.e. benefits , student treatment, activities, teaching and such like)

B) Is American Uni in Dubai stronger in Arts and visual communication than American Uni of Sharjah?

C)Which is the best uni you'd recommend for visual comm, photography and events management?

D)Does it matter which uni I go to in the UAE? (In terms of quality education, job placement and overall experience i.e. benefits, student treatment, activities, teaching and such like)


----------



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

Umm...anyone?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Do you currently live in UAE?
If not, then look elsewhere for good university education.


----------



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm planning on going there. My family has decided that the lifestyle there is suitable for us. I might take an exchange programme for the last year or something like that in UK or elsewhere. But would a degree in the UAE be good enough for the Middle East? Do you have any recommendations for a university in the UAE with high quality education and hands-on experience? I might be majoring in Mass Communications.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
How old are you now?
Will your whole family be coming here and settling into UAE, with one or more of your parents working?
Answers to the above will allow more discussion about University options.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm 19 now. And yes, my whole family and I are planning on moving there. They haven't deided on taking up a job, they'll most probably start a business there.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In that case you need to check visa rules for you.
If your parents live in UAE they can sponsor you up to a certain age - after this you need to get your own visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

With my limited knowledge - If I had an option to get a degree from UK instead of anywhere in the Middle East, I would get it from the UK.

Is a degree from a UAE university good enough to land you a job in the Middle East? Probably. How would it effect your chances if you ever wanted to get a job in Europe or North America? Probably limited.


----------



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

@Stevesolar, I'm not much concerned for the visa as that is being taken care of. but thanks for the heads-up! Do you know of any universities with good-reputation in education provided and job placement in the UAE? And _thank you_ for your time and advice!

@w_man, thank you! that's kinda what I thought, too. But since my family's relocating there, I don't really have a choice, except maybe take an exchange programme in UK or Australia. Do you have any good recommendations for a university providing quality education in the UAE?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Centrino said:


> I might be majoring in Mass Communications.


What sort of degree is that ? I've heard of lots of different subjects for degrees but that sounds 'a little out there' ?

Would that kind of degree even be available in a reputable Western University ?


----------



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

My friend recommended that degree. You can check it out here What Careers Can I Get With a Major in Mass Communication? | Chron.com

I checked it out and only the Canadian Uni of Dubai and American Uni of Sharjah has it.

So, which of the two universities would any of you recommend?:yo:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Centrino said:


> So, which of the two universities would any of you recommend?:yo:


Neither - I wouldn't recommend journalism or PR as worth spending money on  If you want journalism, do a journalism degree rather than 'something which leads to jouranlism' as you will end at the bottom of the pile when handing jobs out. Or just go and intern at a real newspaper.

And I say this with a brother in law who was one of many editors of a very large UK newspaper.

Work out how much it will cost you and then do a discounted cash flow of the debt you accumulate and work out how you will pay it off (if ever). the decide to get a job which will not lave you in debt until you are 50 

But if you are going in to that area, I doubt Dubai or Canada rings employers bells when it comes to a degree. No idea what universities will, but I am guessing that they are well down the table.


----------



## Friesa (Apr 12, 2014)

Universities in the UAE are not as bad as some people say... I went to University in New Zealand, Dubai and Germany (My family moved quite a lot ) and I really loved my time at my old University in Dubai (American University in the Emirates). At AUE I learned a lot and the professors are excellent.... Ok, there are still some Universities in UAE which are pretty crappy, but if you do your research, you will have no problems finding a good one. There is one thing you have to check before choosing your University and that is if they are accredited by the Ministry of Higher Education. If they are not accredited don't even think about going there, if they are accredited you can at least be pretty sure that they are also accredited around the world and other Universities will accept you and your credits if you ever decide to continue your degree elsewhere or if you want to get a master degree.

I would say the same thing about Mass Communcation as twowheelsgood did. You better believe him.

As far as I know, American University in the Emirates and American University in Sharjah are reputable. One thing I can definitely tell you is, that AUE is also accredited in Germany and you could continue your degree in Germany or start your master degree. I also believe that, if it is possible to do that in Germany, it is most likely also possible in all the other countries in Europe. By the way, I only heard bad things about American University in Dubai, like professors getting bribed by rich locals to get better grades etc. and they are pretty expansive as well. Though all Universities are expansive in the UAE.

Sorry for the long story with tons of punctuation errors


----------



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

THANK YOU all so much for your advice! 

@twowheelsgood, woah. I'm not decided on whether to go into journalism yet...but this is good advice. I'll have to re-evaluate my degree choice then...

@Friesa, I don't mind the punctuation  and thank you for taking the time to write it all! 


So, what about a graphics or Visual communication degree? what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Friesa (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, if you do visual communication your chances of finding a job are at least higher than finding one with a degree in mass communication . I don't think doing visual communication is a bad choice. At least, it is more fun than studying business or finance. It is always hard to decide on what to study. Everybody has a different opinion about it. Though, one thing is 100% certain, there is always a small possibilty that you could end up working for Mc Donalds even with a degree 

I know that this doesn't help much, but I don't want to write something wrong, since this is an important question for your future. The most important thing is, that you have to do something you like, but don't choose something stupid like psychology or any language as your major.


----------



## Centrino (Apr 3, 2014)

I totally agree! I think your honest opinion is a good thing. Thanks a lot for your advice


----------

